# Charlotte, North Carolina "Controversial" OIS?



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

'Drop the gun!': New bodycam footage shows fatal police shooting of Burger King armed suspect
April 16, 2019
Newly released police bodycam footage shows the tense moments leading up to the *controversial March 25 police shooting of Danquirs Franklin* outside a Burger King in Charlotte, North Carolina. The 27-year-old man, suspected of armed assault, was fatally shot by Officer Wende Kerl after she and a fellow responding officer asked the man to drop his weapon more than a dozen times.

How is that controversial its cut and dry?
Suspect of armed assault. 
Observed suspect with gun. 
Ordered to "drop it" faild to comply. 
Officer shoots and kills suspect.


----------



## Treehouse413 (Mar 7, 2016)

Better him than her.


----------



## AB7 (Feb 12, 2019)

The controversy is that nobody is expected to listen to lawful commands issued by police anymore. 

And this is why we have a society of people who are anti-police and want to protest everything. They don’t think there is any obligation to listen. Their own actions are never responsible for the outcome.


----------



## CCCSD (Jul 30, 2017)

Hence why retired cops should donkey punch everyone who acts like a Shit bird...


----------



## PG1911 (Jul 12, 2011)

Looks like a good shoot to me.


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

Good from what I saw. Zero controversy. Information known to officers was that they were dealing with an armed assault suspect. Appeared to be under the influence and holding a firearm in public, would not comply with verbal commands from uniformed police officers.


----------



## Bananaman (Apr 8, 2019)

"Mam, get out of the way"

Wtf!? Did he really just assume her gender? Only in the south...


----------

